# North lake park, 54 pound flathead...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My Mom sent me this clipping from the Mansfield News Journal, dated September 6. The "lake" is a concrete pond located in a public park and, despite having grown up in Mansfield, I've never fished it. However, this beast was returned to the lake unharmed. (Sorry about the upside down pic.)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Seeing how the fella in the pic is holding that monster, lets just hope he really was unharmed.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was shocked that came out of that little bs pond. Someone obviously put it in there at some point. I'm from Mansfield (Lexington) myself.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice fish. But a 50+ pound fish, laying flat on the bed of a pick up truck, rarely gets "released unharmed".
My guess is on fish fry.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

it did say it was released unharmed but who knows. I could only imagine how many people are fishing that little pond now.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What? Did he drive it to another part of the lake to release it?
Catch fish. Take the waders off. toss 50+ fish up onto the truck bed, and then go release it...
He either fibbed or the reporter got it wrong. Both of which are pretty likely.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

No this is a little concrete pond in a park you can pretty much sit on your tailgate and fish from.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the little concrete pond. It's like the little mirror lake at OSU.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> What? Did he drive it to another part of the lake to release it?
> Catch fish. Take the waders off. toss 50+ fish up onto the truck bed, and then go release it...
> He either fibbed or the reporter got it wrong. Both of which are pretty likely.


He allegedly drove it to the newspaper's headquarters, got the picture taken, and drove it back to the park. If the newspaper is still located in downtown Mansfield, that would be about a five minute drive, one way. (I'm guessing that he did not have a smart phone or a digital camera handy.)I can tell by the background that the picture was not taken at the park. The most apt comparison I can think of for this "lake" would be what's at Westgate Park or Whetstone, which is what makes this catch sort of interesting...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> No this is a little concrete pond in a park you can pretty much sit on your tailgate and fish from.


Armed of course!!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol yes. Not the best of areas. I thought I read that he called the news and they came to him to get a pic and watched him release it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it's dead in the truck pic. 
Either way, BIG fish for sure.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I think it's dead in the truck pic.
> Either way, BIG fish for sure.


Yeah, I hate that picture; it bothers me to see suffer out of the water like that...

Sidenote: My brother thinks he might have graduated with that guy...


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I fished this lake as a kid. Caught mostly small bullheads and big carp. Neighborhood has definitely gone down hill over the years.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel sad for the fish just sad,


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

If that fish really weighed 50+, just think how much it would weigh if it wasn't halfway starved to death.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I am wondering where that would have came from. What is the closest body of water that holds flatheads? Knox lake?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Clearfork is 15 mins away but I don't know how the flathead population is, if any.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Any river in the Muskingum watershed should hold them, right? Lower Clearfork, Black Fork, maybe...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

TURKEY09 said:


> I fished this lake as a kid. Caught mostly small bullheads and big carp. Neighborhood has definitely gone down hill over the years.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My Mom grew up on Park Avenue and wasn't allowed down there, even in the late 1950's!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

8_Up_Fisherman said:


> I am wondering where that would have came from. What is the closest body of water that holds flatheads? Knox lake?


Yeah....that wasn't the first trip in the back of a pick up for that fish...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Yeah....that wasn't the first trip in the back of a pick up for that fish...


It's a transient, much like half the population of Mansfield...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I live in Mansfield,I'm 60 years old and the last time I even drove through North Lake Park was probably in my late teens.It is definitely not a safe area to be in,day or night.This is not the first weird fishing related event to occur there.A few years ago some kid paddling a canoe on the pond had a largemouth that was 16" jump into his canoe.That story along with the pic also found it's way into the News Journal.There's always been a few large cats in there,a few sheepshead,bullheads,carp,dinky crappies,gills,and a very small number of bass.I know of people dumping perch in there as well caught from Lake Erie.Reportedly the guy caught the cat from the pond then loaded into the back end of his truck.The drive from the pond to the News Journal is between 5-10 minutes,get out of your truck,walk into the building,find someone to come outside to take a pic,then a short interview for the story,then drive back to the pond and release it-alive of course! 80+ degree temps at the time probably helped with the survival also.I'm sure.The nearest place from that pond that has a healthy flathead population would be Charles Mill Lake,maybe 15-18 miles away at most.I actually remember when there was a real nice amusement park there called Casino Park,and of course the old coliseum.Back then that area of town was the highlight of M-Field.Nowadays the only chance of anybody hearing anything from there is when somebody get's murdered,which out there isn't even news anymore.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive heard crime to population for Mansfield as a city was the 3rd worst in the country. I wouldn't doubt it. My parents still live there and my step dad got his ccw license a few years ago after a good friend of his was shot and killed at his own buisness during a robbery and a co-worker was killed in a home invasion by being stabbed something like 50 times. He's been paranoid ever since and for good reason. If he goes out to eat he asks to sit in the back of the dinning room and facing the door of entry. Sad but makes him feel better of being protected and have more time to react incase something would happen.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Was that the robbery and murder out on 4th Street?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I believe so.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I grew up out by the airport in Mansfield. Crime wasn't what or is today. My family all still lives there, they all have their ccw's as well.

It used to be great place before Mansfield tire, tappen, Westinghouse, the steel mill (as it was), and the latest, GM, pulled out.

As for the fish, you wouldn't catch me fishing in that area unless it was between 10am and 4pm..... And my girlfriend "kimber" was with me. She's older, 45, but man, when she sets jet sights on something......

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

"Mansfield, The Reason for All Seasons"

I used to skate at the Coliseum, when I was a freshman in high school; it was fun because a lot of Madison chicks hung out there and everyone knew they were easy...

(Of course, Lexington girls were easy too but they wouldn't be caught dead at the Coliseum...) 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> "Mansfield, The Reason for All Seasons"
> 
> I used to skate at the Coliseum, when I was a freshman in high school; it was fun because a lot of Madison chicks hung out there and everyone knew they were easy...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They still are lmao


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

When I was in high school,it was the gals from Lucas! BTW,I went to St.Pete's.The old coliseum was the one I was alluding to,it burned down probably 40 or so years ago and was replaced by the current one.I remember the stoty about the guy getting murdered on 4th Street in a furniture store a couple of years ago(same street that North Lake is on),I also remember the story of the home invasion that a guy was stabbed to death,I believe that happened on Arch Street.Just a short time later,another guy was stabbed to death during a robbery in his home by two scumbags that just wanted his TV set,that one happened right across the street from the old Leaning Tower.Yep,Mansfield-"The Fun Center of Ohio"!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

You know, Mansfield was a better place when it was Mob'd up, and before Litia Reed's crooked self got in office.

"Mansfield, the pickle park between Cleveland and Columbus!"

Please turn the carousel off when you leave....


Mr. A


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Really? After reading some of the opinions here I had to jump in. I live in Mansfield and have to challenge some of things you guys are saying about my home town. First of all, get the facts right before you spout off about someone's home town. Someone mentioned that 50% of Mansfield's population is transient. That is downright insulting! I believe it is no more than 42% at worst. Second, someone stated that things were better when the place was mobbed up. I don,'t think so, cause Mansfield certainly has gone down hill a little bit and the mob is still here. The still hold their meetings at Weiner King! As for the manufacturing base that has moved out of Mansfield, just think of all the ample parking we have here on littered concrete where buildings use to stand. And the parking is free ( unless your tires get stolen, or you car gets towed.) I could go on about the collesium, but I never did learn to rollerskate in a Buffalo herd, so who cares. You guys are just jealous because we have trophy fishing in our beautiful Metro Parks. Come you guys that use to live here. You know that this is great city and you are just homesick. The only thing wrong with Mansfield is that it is too far away from the GMR and LMR.
Well, that's all I am going to say. I have to get ready and go to work. Let's see now, where did I leave my bullet proof vest?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Harbor Hunter said:


> When I was in high school,it was the gals from Lucas! BTW,I went to St.Pete's.The old coliseum was the one I was alluding to,it burned down probably 40 or so years ago and was replaced by the current one.I remember the stoty about the guy getting murdered on 4th Street in a furniture store a couple of years ago(same street that North Lake is on),I also remember the story of the home invasion that a guy was stabbed to death,I believe that happened on Arch Street.Just a short time later,another guy was stabbed to death during a robbery in his home by two scumbags that just wanted his TV set,that one happened right across the street from the old Leaning Tower.Yep,Mansfield-"The Fun Center of Ohio"!


You went to St. Pete's and you are 60 years old? You might know my Mom's side of the family then: the Kings (as in George, Mimi, Angela, etc.). My Mom, Judy King (Castle) may have been your teacher...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was not talking about the furniture store but I was talking about the guy stabbed over his new tv


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

a co-worker was killed in a home invasion by being stabbed something like 50 times. 

Was that Kirst? I grew up in Lexington & lived in Mansfield for 15 yrs.
You gotta bust somebody's head time to time but some parts aren't bad.
North Lake Park though, that's the tough end of town.

I thought they just drained that a few years back, remember seeing pics of all the bikes & other stolen property that was in the bottom of that.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Not Kirst. I'm from Lexington as well. Lived there from birth till 20


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was in the last class to graduate from Malabar H.S. - 1989 - and I remember when my whole world was Mansfield. Things weren't quite as bad then, but, as Mr. A indicated, the seeds of destruction were sown when Big Industry went south and, eventually, overseas, which happened a lot earlier than most would believe. De-industrialization has been a hot topic relatively recently, but Mansfield was dealt its death blow - along with a lot of other small rust-belt cities - in the early 1970's when no-one (or very few) was paying attention. We were the proverbial canary-in-the-coal mine! Seriously, I'm happy to not be living there, but there is a Source-of-Pride in having come from a town with a combustible mix of urban, Appalachian, and middle-class folks. And it wasn't until college, when I was surrounded by kids from the wealthy suburbs of Cleveland, Columbus, and Chicago, and who grew up sheltered, that I realized that growing up in a rough town was a valuable experience I wouldn't trade for anything...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Deazl666 said:


> You went to St. Pete's and you are 60 years old? You might know my Mom's side of the family then: the Kings (as in George, Mimi, Angela, etc.). My Mom, Judy King (Castle) may have been your teacher...


 I know Angela,I know Judith,and her husband Don.I believe he was the wrestling coach at that time.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I know Angela,I know Judith,and her husband Don.I believe he was the wrestling coach at that time.


Judy and Don are my parents; Dad died in 1994. My Mom is remarried to Gary Mion, who you might also know (or know of)...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I know an Ed Mion.My dad was the Richland County Commissioner at the time of his death,and I believe that Ed was in some other political office.Small world.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Lord, I had to log in at work just to reply to this. 

Lived in Mansfield all my 52 years, all is well and good. Don't have a conceal carry, nor do most of my friends.

Plenty of nice homes and neighborhoods, we have our less desireable areas, and our share of drugs and crime, just like everyone else. 

I'd like to see the report from an earlier poster that we're third in crime in the country, or whatever ridiculous statistic he mentioned. FYI Lexington, always one of the nicer areas, is known to have a high use of Heroin, also like a lot of other areas unfortunately.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Good Lord, I had to log in at work just to reply to this.
> 
> Lived in Mansfield all my 52 years, all is well and good. Don't have a conceal carry, nor do most of my friends.
> 
> ...


All is not well and good. The home values in Woodland, easily the city's nicest neighborhood, have dropped precipitously, the city schools are struggling, and is the city still bankrupt? The outlying areas like Ontario and Lexington are doing much better, but the city itself is in very bad shape...

The city's bond rating is Baa1, which isn't good. http://ci.mansfield.oh.us/pdf/credit-report-012013.pdf


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Home values declined......along with most of the other homes in the country during the recent economic events. Woodland used to be one of the nicer areas, it is still nice, however there are much more affluent areas now, Royal Oak, Bennington Heights, among others. 

I also attended Malabar, one of my best friends lived near the park, visited him and other friends I had at Mansfield Senior without a problem in the late 70's. Is it the same now? I'm sure not, but I'm sure this can be said about most cities. I can tell this conversation will go no where, so I am out.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Top 3% of the worst crime to population in the country.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

How coincidental,I live on Woodland Road! Really,my property values haven't lowered any,not that I'm aware of anyway.S&S,I also spent many a day down at North Lake in the 70's,remember the "Hole",it was a little burger joint that the Senior High kids used to eat lunch at.The ONLY reason I was ever there was because I dated a girl from Senior back then,otherwise my behind stayed out of that neck of the woods.As far as Mansfield being reputed as the 3rd worse community for it's size in the country-you dispute that? Tell you what,my wife works at the News Journal,maybe I can have her dig up a column from a couple of years ago where our beloved city was actually voted the number one worst city as far as dangerous crime,bad schools and jobs in the country for cities it's size.I'll find the article and send you a PM if you would like.I'll stack up the north end of Woodland Rd.and the Woodhill Rd.area with anything in Royal Oak,or Bennington Heights,just remember the Woodland area gets to claim Stonegate as our neighborhood-lol! Yes,both Ontario and Lexington have serious drug problems,but when you look at some of the people that have moved into those communities over the last 10 years or so,does it surprise you?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

You probably know my oldest daughter,she was in the last graduating class at Malabar.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Harbor Hunter said:


> You probably know my oldest daughter,she was in the last graduating class at Malabar.


I probably do. PM me her name...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Home values declined......along with most of the other homes in the country during the recent economic events. Woodland used to be one of the nicer areas, it is still nice, however there are much more affluent areas now, Royal Oak, Bennington Heights, among others.
> 
> I also attended Malabar, one of my best friends lived near the park, visited him and other friends I had at Mansfield Senior without a problem in the late 70's. Is it the same now? I'm sure not, but I'm sure this can be said about most cities. I can tell this conversation will go no where, so I am out.


Yes, Mansfield has changed a great deal in the last 35 years...:screwy:

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice fish ! As far as hurting the fish, throwing a flat head in the back of a truck will not hurt the fish at all... How do you think all these pounds and small lakes got these monsters in them ? I would say a fair share of them where in the back of some foshermans truck.. They are may be the tufest fish around


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I live in Lexington and don't bother locking my car or house. Yea, it's a crime ridden area, that's for sure! 

As far as property values, Richland county is like the 9th best place in the nation for cost of living (specifically houses - more bang for the buck). Why do you think so many people live here and drive to Cleveland or Columbus to work? A $200K home here would sell for $500K in Columbus. 

I work in sales and travel this entire state. Believe me when I say that I feel far safer here, than any of the larger cities! 

As far as drugs in this small community, it's mostly rich kids who live on mom and dad's money who are bored and have nothing better to do apparently?? Not true of Mansfield, there is certainly more of a criminal element there but still it's fairly minimal. 

Yea, there are less jobs here but that can be said of a lot of Ohio cities. I don't feel uncomfortable or scared in any section of Mansfield. Then again, I'm not a little.....


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> My Mom grew up on Park Avenue and wasn't allowed down there, even in the late 1950's!!!


My mom grew up on Parkway Drive which ran between 4th street and the park. Ran that neighborhood all the time as a kid. Wouldn't dream of it now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> It's like the little mirror lake at OSU.


Good thing it wasn't in that pond....I would have stepped on his much smaller head back in '94 during Michigan week....


----------

